# See what y'all started?



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So, this is what Shannon and I have been doing. We are making these for Christmas gifts for the family. Whatcha think?

Pic 1 Left to right: Maple big leaf burl, Bocote, Unknown, Macadamia, Gaboon Ebony with sap wood, Kingwood? might be Cocobolo, Antler & Mesquite.

Pic 2 left to right: Unknown, Macadamia, Gaboon Ebony with sap wood, Kingwood? might be Cocobolo.

Pic 3 Antler & Mesquite

Pic 4 Left to right: Bocote, Maple big leaf burl, Gaboon Ebony

Pic 5 Unknown, Macadamia

Pic 6 Kingwood? might be Cocobolo, Gaboon Ebony with sap wood.

anyone have a clue as to what our "Mystery Wood" is?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice pens


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice jobs! The unknown--maybe a mahogany


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got some kingwood at home, but it looks much darker than what you have.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those "Antler & Mesquite" pens are very nice!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The unknown looks like wenge to me


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow !!!!! You and the 'Little Lady' really get after it , Surf...

VERY cool work...I Like 'Em....

My guess on the unknown is Fiddleback Maple...just a hunch....


:cheers:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys, coming from you pen making geniuses it means a lot. Glad ya like em and hope to get more pics of other stuff in the works.

Hope all you have a great T-day!
Tom


----------

